# Fictional Book Suggestions



## Fish

Do you guys have any suggestions for some good books? I just finished up the following and am looking for some more.

299 Days read the whole10 book series. I HIGHLY Recommend these!
One Second After & One Year After. Got The Final Year preordered
Patriots

Thoughts?


----------



## Slippy

The Boston Brahmin Series by Bobby Akart I'm on book 4, False Flag. So far so good. 
https://www.amazon.com/Loyal-Nine-Boston-Brahmin-Book/dp/1515254550


----------



## A Watchman

Anyone read any of Billy Roper's writings? He used to stop in here from time to time.

https://www.amazon.com/Hasten-Day-F...F8&qid=1481932420&sr=1-4&keywords=billy+roper


----------



## sideKahr

Someone on the site keeps recommending "Thieves Emporium". I'm about 1/4 of the way through, it's good.


----------



## bigwheel

The Truth is always stranger than fiction. Have you ever hung out in the non fiction section?


----------



## A Watchman

sideKahr said:


> Someone on the site keeps recommending "Thieves Emporium". I'm about 1/4 of the way through, it's good.


Synopsis?


----------



## sideKahr

A Watchman said:


> Synopsis?


So far: the internet of the future used as a tool for anonymous commercial activity, legal and not so, and hinting at revolution to come.


----------



## inceptor

Slippy said:


> The Boston Brahmin Series by Bobby Akart I'm on book 4, False Flag. So far so good.
> https://www.amazon.com/Loyal-Nine-Boston-Brahmin-Book/dp/1515254550


With my travel time and what little time I have at home (when not on here) I listen to audio books. Audible has the 1st 2 books so I just downloaded the first one. Thanks for the tip @Slippy!

This second good recommendation I've gotten in as many days. Unfortunately Thieves Emporium is not out on audio yet.


----------



## Illini Warrior

the older PAW fiction usually centers on a nuke war scenario ....

Malevil

Alas, Babylon

Long Voyage Home

WarDay

Lucifer's Hammer

Defiance

Vandenberg

A Canticle for Lebowitz

Dhalgren

and then there's all the PAW into movies ....

I am Legend

Fail Safe

On The Beach

Dr Strangelove

The Road

World War Z

The Last Ship (TV series)

The Postman

Survivors (2 BBC TV series)


----------



## bigwheel

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Marching_Morons


----------



## 7052

I *HIGHLY* recommend the book "Unintended Consequences" by John Ross. Seriously, I cannot sing its praises enough.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unintended_Consequences_(novel)


----------



## sideKahr

bigwheel said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Marching_Morons


Hey, bigwheel. We were talking about "fiction". You can see plenty of Marching Morons for real, just go to California. :vs_laugh:


----------



## sideKahr

Egyas said:


> I *HIGHLY* recommend the book "Unintended Consequences" by John Ross. Seriously, I cannot sing its praises enough.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unintended_Consequences_(novel)


Hey Egyas, what do you think, is "Unintended Consequences" the next "Turner Diaries", guaranteed to put you on the NSA's radar?


----------



## Targetshooter

Patriots , James Westly , I like all of Westly's survival books .


----------



## A Watchman

sideKahr said:


> Hey Egyas, what do you think, is "Unintended Consequences" the next "Turner Diaries", guaranteed to put you on the NSA's radar?


As if A Watchman needs (needed) any help reaching this plateau in life.


----------



## 7052

sideKahr said:


> Hey Egyas, what do you think, is "Unintended Consequences" the next "Turner Diaries", guaranteed to put you on the NSA's radar?


Possibly. lol

I still think it's worth it though.


----------



## 7052

A Watchman said:


> As if A Watchman needs (needed) any help reaching this plateau in life.


You too man? I'm betting my online purchases have me on the list-for0life all by themselves. ROFL


----------



## Xerographica

I recommend Exodus by Andreas Christensen. It's a free fiction book about the Earth not getting out of the way. On another forum I compared it to a non-fiction book also about a potential global catastrophe.


----------



## oldgrouch

"Unintended Consequences" ......... expensive (borrow of look for a used copy) and a long read. It does a nice job kicking the ATF and FBI in their respective asses. It is a great look at America's gun culture and the govs plans to clamp down on it.


----------



## OrneryOldBat

Pulling Through by Dean Ing


----------



## Leon

If you've never read dune do it


----------



## Stick

Anything by Thomas Pynchon, lots of variety (from the surveying of the Mason-Dixon line to the A4 rocket to suburban LA). Big, fat books, "Gravity's Rainbow" is 1300+ pages. This one usually took about six pounds of sunflowers seeds per read. I think I've read it twelve times, it's that good.
"Oral Sadism and the Vegetarian Personality", (Ellenbrogen, ed.).
"Freudulent Encounters for the Jung at Heart", ( "" "" "" ).
"The Road Les Travelled (who is this guy Les anyway?)" (Ditto).
"The Primal Whimper", (yep, Ellenbrogen again).
A.B. Guthrie books are good, as well as anything by Larry McMurtry.
I tend to answer this question by author, usually, rather than list any particular book (except Ellenbrogen's just because I like the titles). Once I find a writer whose style I like, I go for all the books. There is a gigantic one called "The Saga of Andy Burnett" (Stewart Edward White, 1930) that follows one guy through the fur trapping/trade era to early California, basically a history of the West 1800-1900. After the shit hits the fan and the weather closes in for winter and the days get short and the nights get long, is when a big, fat, comfortable book will take you away from it all for awhile.


----------



## Maine-Marine

Slippy said:


> The Boston Brahmin Series by Bobby Akart I'm on book 4, False Flag. So far so good.
> https://www.amazon.com/Loyal-Nine-Boston-Brahmin-Book/dp/1515254550


I will second this.. it is a great series.... honor courage betrayal tactics love hate bravery...


----------



## Maine-Marine

Paul Bortolazzo The last days series

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_...0T2DT&rh=n:283155,k:paul+bortolazzo+last+days


----------



## inceptor

Maine-Marine said:


> I will second this.. it is a great series.... honor courage betrayal tactics love hate bravery...


I really enjoyed that series.


----------



## Flint'n'steel

Very Odies but goodies: Adventures of Tom Sawyer, Adventures of Huckleberry Finn, My Side of the Mountain


----------



## modfan

Damn, I've read 6 of the 9 books on your list. I read Malevil when I was about 12 it just came out and scared the crap out of me. 6 of 9 on movies too.



Illini Warrior said:


> the older PAW fiction usually centers on a nuke war scenario ....
> 
> Malevil
> 
> Alas, Babylon
> 
> Long Voyage Home
> 
> WarDay
> 
> Lucifer's Hammer
> 
> Defiance
> 
> Vandenberg
> 
> A Canticle for Lebowitz
> 
> Dhalgren
> 
> and then there's all the PAW into movies ....
> 
> I am Legend
> 
> Fail Safe
> 
> On The Beach
> 
> Dr Strangelove
> 
> The Road
> 
> World War Z
> 
> The Last Ship (TV series)
> 
> The Postman
> 
> Survivors (2 BBC TV series)


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

The Virtues of War & The Afghan Campaign & The Gates of Fire by Steven Pressfield

The Forgotten Legion Chronicles series by Ben Kane


sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## modfan

The New Would series by Hopf

Solder Up series By Linde

Preppers Crucible by Andrews

The Survivalist by Angry American

Amazon Unlimited is great for books.


----------



## BrianDelaney

-A. American's Going Home series is great & he is always adding to it. 

-EMP: Equipping Modern Patriots by Jonathon Hollerman

-The Road by Cormac McCarthy

-From Within by Brian Delaney

-Undaunted Courage by Stephen Ambrose (it's not fiction but the Lewis & Clark journey deals with quite a bit of survival/living off the land. One of my favorite books!

-One Second After by William Forstchen


----------



## Gunn

Maine-Marine said:


> I will second this.. it is a great series.... honor courage betrayal tactics love hate bravery...


All of Akart's books are good.


----------



## c.tiberius

I use audible , my work day goes by so fast when I'm listening....























Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## oldgrouch

Egyas said:


> I *HIGHLY* recommend the book "Unintended Consequences" by John Ross. Seriously, I cannot sing its praises enough.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unintended_Consequences_(novel)


Read it and will read again. Every time this thread comes up, I recommend this book. It gives a great view of American gun culture and explores what "fine" outfits the FBI and ATF are -- Ruby Ridge and Waco.


----------

